# Iluminacion casera con cinta de LED



## Ericktronik (Nov 17, 2013)

Hola a todos!

En mi casa estan construyendo un ultimo piso y quiero utilizar una fuente de PC que tengo hace mucho tiempo sin darle uso.

Mi idea es hacer el cableado de la iluminacion e interruptores totalmente aparte del cableado te los tomacorrientes, e iluminar con cinta de led en cada habitacion.

este es un boceto rapido de mi idea:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/8jxi.jpg/


mis preguntas son:

1- La cinta de led(4 ó 5 mts distribuidos) ilumina bastante bien como para compararla con un bombillo ahorrador normal?

2- La fuente aguantara lo que necesito(4 habitaciones, incluyendo pasillos, sala, comedor, cocina y unos cuantos metros extra; 9 habitaciones en total 9X(+ó- 5mts) = 45mtsde cinta de led)?

3- El ahorro de energia seria significativo?

4- Que precauciones deberia tomar y en que aspectos me podrian orientar?

Agradesco todas sus respuestas.

PD:
esta es la fuente y sus especificaciones segun el sticker que tiene sobre ella:


----------



## capitanp (Nov 17, 2013)

La pregunta que te tienes que hacer es ¿Cuantos Watts consume mi cinta de led x metro?


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 17, 2013)

¿Que tipo de cintas de leds usarías? ¿SMD 3528 o SMD 5050 ? Allí se da la diferencia del consumo.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 17, 2013)

Me parece que te puede convenir más las lámparas led, pero si tu idea es por la apariencia de las cintas, tenés que saber la potencia que ponés, eso es cierto.

Para que tengas unas referencias, en mi casa las lámparas de 4.3W (led) andan bien para habitaciones, donde la luz no debe ser tan intensa, para la cocina puse 10W que alumbra exactamente igual que una 18W de las lámparas de bajo consumo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 17, 2013)

pienso utilizar cintas 5050(60 leds x mts), el consumo es de 14,4w por metro segun las especificaciones por internet, dado el calculo, mi fuente se queda corta para poder alimentar los 45mts al mismo tiempo.

Puedo cambiar la fuente por una de 12V 25A, creo que me ayudara un poco mas o conectar dos de esas en paralelo, creen que seria demasiado?

la pregunta que en realidad me interesa es el consumo, vale la pena colocar la cinta de led para ahorrar energia?

O los simples bombillos ahorradores estan bien?

otra cosita es, que tan viable es el uso de PWM para el control de la cantidad de luz?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 17, 2013)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Puedo cambiar la fuente por una de 12V 25A, creo que me ayudara un poco mas o conectar dos de esas en paralelo, creen que seria demasiado?
> 
> la pregunta que en realidad me interesa es el consumo, vale la pena colocar la cinta de led para ahorrar energia?



Si es por cuestión estética me parece bien, si es por el ahorro, tendrás la mitad de consumo que lámparas de bajo consumo (valga la redundancia)

Otro método sería que lo conectés algo así como dejé en la imagen, en el cual:

Si la tensión de línea de tu país/casa es de 220v o por ahí: R1 y R2 (ambos 1MΩ) tienen que ser de 1W o más sólo por el hecho de que su voltaje de trabajo máximo debe superar los 400V (en los de 1/4 suele ser de 200V)

Del mismo modo C1 y C2 (electrolítico 10µF) tienen que ser para un voltaje de 250V si tu red es de 110v ó 400V si es de 220V. (a C1 lo tenés que CALCULAR)

cómo se calcula C1: antes que nada, te comento (por si no lo sabés) que este componente "emula una resistencia" solo que en lugar de "comerse" (transformar en calor) un voltaje, simplemente lo entretiene (no lo gasta/desperdicia)

por lo tanto lo podemos empezar calculando como una resistencia,

RaEmular = V/I => (Voltaje que se come la "resistencia")/Corriente de tu dispositivo

RaEmular = ([Tu tensión de línea*]-12V)/corriente de tu tira de leds

Una vez calculado, tenemos que calcular el capacitor que podrá emular dicho valor de resistencia:

C1= 1/(2*pi*[frecuencia de tu línea]*RaEmular)
Éste capacitor será no polarizado (lo encontrás en poliéster) y normalmente oscila entre 220nF - 1µF


*<- justo ahora entré en duda si habría que poner el voltaje eficaz o el de pico, que alguien nos ayude jajaja yo usaría el de pico y así tenés un margen por las tolerancias del capacitor.

Voltage de pico de línea = Tu tensión de línea * √2

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 17, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Si es por cuestión estética me parece bien, si es por el ahorro, tendrás la mitad de consumo que lámparas de bajo consumo (valga la redundancia)
> 
> Otro método sería que lo conectés algo así como dejé en la imagen, en el cual:
> 
> ...



Es una excelente solucion solo que para mi caso no podria aplicarla, mis padres me encomendaron este proyecto y la idea de ellos es usar DryWall para ocultar la placa de cemento(no podria hacer algo que comprometa el Drywall), lo unico que instalaran son unos pequeños angulos en la parte superior de las paredes para poder pegar la cinta de led,es por eso que el proyecto usara las cintas.

Ahora, sera que 4 o 5 mts son demasiado para una habitacion promedio?
las habitaciones son mas o menos de 3.3m^2

Podria utilizar una configuracion de los 4 metros de cinta separada por metros y ubicadas paralelamente para distribuirlas sobre el techo de la habitacion Ó pegar cada metro en los bordes del techo sobre los angulos que quedan a 45° del techo(o de la pared), la cuestion es tener una iluminacion muy parecida a la de un bombillo de bajo consumo, pero con con un consumo aun menor...

Gracias por toda la ayuda.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 17, 2013)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Es una excelente solucion solo que para mi caso no podria aplicarla, mis padres me encomendaron este proyecto y la idea de ellos es usar DryWall para ocultar la placa de cemento(no podria hacer algo que comprometa el Drywall), lo unico que instalaran son unos pequeños angulos en la parte superior de las paredes para poder pegar la cinta de led,es por eso que el proyecto usara las cintas.
> 
> Ahora, sera que 4 o 5 mts son demasiado para una habitacion promedio?
> las habitaciones son mas o menos de 3.3m^2
> ...



Qué es Drywall? busqué en internet pero no me doy cuenta por qué no serviría el circuito anterior.
y 3.3m^2??  creo que una habitación de  3x3m está bien iluminada con 10W de leds, hacé tus cálculos 

Saludos.


----------



## FailSafe (Nov 18, 2013)

Yo no utilizaría tiras de led para iluminación, las tiras están bien para iluminar partes de estanterías, armarios y las RGB para decoración, pero para iluminar una habitación es otro tema, estas tiras tienen muuuuuy poco ángulo de apertura y para tener una iluminación decente tendrías que "sembrar" el techo de tiras... Yo que tu utilizaría bombillas LED y si las encuentras con LED COB (Chip On Board) mejores, que tienen mayor ángulo de apertura, te ahorras la instalación de 12V, usas el mismo cable que el de la red, conectores estándar para poder reemplazarlas... etc


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2013)

se estan olvidando de los cables
muchos amperes y bajos voltajes

calculen que cable nececitan para saber si es viable usar una sola fuente de 12V para todo


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 18, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> se estan olvidando de los cables
> muchos amperes y bajos voltajes



Para tener 10W led (suficiente para habitación de 3x3 y tal vez 4x4 con buena luz) se necesitaría un amper a 12V  un cable de 1mm de sección soporta 9.6A según tabla  para mi es menos! pero te aseguro que se banca los 10W leds



FailSafe dijo:


> estas tiras tienen muuuuuy poco ángulo de apertura



Mientras sea 120º está bien, si son esos de 60º entonces es cierto que no funcionaría.
Pero he visto tiras de leds de 120º, las suelen poner en los autos como iluminación interior (tiras de 10-20cm)





Ericktronik dijo:


> pienso utilizar cintas 5050(60 leds x mts), el consumo es de 14,4w por metro segun las especificaciones por internet, dado el calculo, mi fuente se queda corta para poder alimentar los 45mts al mismo tiempo.



45 metros de tira de leds?  eso es muchísimo! (648wats!) ni siquiera verías ahorro de energía y la luz será demasiada... como recomendación, fijate cuantos wats usás con lámparas de bajo consumo para iluminar como desees, y luego poné en leds algo más de la mitad de dicha potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Tachenk (Nov 18, 2013)

Mejor fíjate en los Lúmenes que tenias , en los que quieres ahora, y en los que quieres tener.
Los Watios solo para tener la fuente apropiada.


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 18, 2013)

en realidad  los focos de bajo consumo me dan 1200 lumens, y la cinta de led por metro me da 900 lumens

para obtener una iluminacion decente necesito mas consumo con los leds....

creo que esto se complica cada vez mas...


----------



## javierbrite (Nov 20, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Si es por cuestión estética me parece bien, si es por el ahorro, tendrás la mitad de consumo que lámparas de bajo consumo (valga la redundancia)
> 
> Otro método sería que lo conectés algo así como dejé en la imagen, en el cual:
> 
> ...



La idea del circuito es claro pero me parece que se podria realizar de otra manera, porque asi como esta solo se aprovecha un semiciclo. Con lo cual no se certifica usar un rectificador de onda completa.
La idea seria, y hay circuitos realizados pues la idea es simple ya que tendremos un consumo contante determinado, partimos de un voltage de linea 220vac lo rectificamos y en serie con la tira de led usamos un circuito RC que haga "caer" el voltaje "que sobra" usando este metodo te ahorraras comprar otra fuente de transformador que aparte tenes el problema de buscarle ubicacion.
Aqui en el foro hay temas relacionados: "fuente simple con capacitores" o "fuente sencilla con capacitores"


----------



## amochii (Nov 29, 2013)

Yo utilice dos tiras de led de 30cm para iluminar una habitación con una batería de 12v..
Realmente es eficiente man te digo el por qué..
Cuando alimentas un bombillo a 12v gastas al rededor de $65 y en la tira de leds gastas muchioo menos,
la difrencia recae en que el bombillo se quema o deja de funcionar al cabo de 2 meses y los led duran aprox 6 meses.. ahi esta la diferencia ahora si quieres iluminar un local comercial te conviene el bombillo a 220.. depende de donde seas..

Saludos


----------



## FailSafe (Nov 29, 2013)

amochii dijo:


> Yo utilice dos tiras de led de 30cm para iluminar una habitación con una batería de 12v..
> Realmente es eficiente man te digo el por qué..
> Cuando alimentas un bombillo a 12v gastas al rededor de $65 y en la tira de leds gastas muchioo menos,
> la difrencia recae en que el bombillo se quema o deja de funcionar al cabo de 2 meses y los led duran aprox 6 meses.. ahi esta la diferencia ahora si quieres iluminar un local comercial te conviene el bombillo a 220.. depende de donde seas..
> ...



Sin animo de ofender, pero si la tira de LEDs te dura solo 6 meses son de muy mala calidad :S y las bombillas de 12V lo mismo, me parece muy corta esa duración, de hecho hay bombillas LED que le dan una vida útil de varias decenas de miles de horas, que, aunque sea demasiado optimista, aun dandole la mitad de la vida que garantizan es mucho mas que los 6 meses de uso. Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 30, 2013)

Lo normal sería años en plural, no.menos de cinco


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 30, 2013)

@Ericktronik si lo va a montar con Drywall o perfil en madera angular, es mucho mejor que quede con perfil de iluminación, además esta de moda y es mas lujoso.


----------



## FailSafe (Nov 30, 2013)

Me encanta ese perfil, donde puedo mirar más cosas similares?


----------



## malesi (Nov 30, 2013)

FailSafe dijo:


> Me encanta ese perfil, donde puedo mirar más cosas similares?



Aquí: http://www.shoptronica.com/222-perfiles-de-aluminio-para-led

Saludos


----------



## FailSafe (Nov 30, 2013)

Gracias, menuda pasada


----------

